# How should I go about getting 2.1 including LFE?



## egd (Oct 4, 2009)

This question is probably sacrilege to many/most of you here, but I'm going to ask anyhow because if there's a viable answer this is where I'll find it.

Firstoff, let me clarify that I have a 5.1 surround system in my TV lounge and this is where we watch movies. My questions don't relate to this room, but rather to doing something in my fully treated, dedicated stereo listening room. My stereo room principally comprises a pair of ATC active monitors, ATC preamp and a DAC. Prior to treating the room I had also installed an IB subwoofer comprising 8x15" bass drivers in my ceiling (two boxes, 4 drivers each). The IB is powered by a Crown XTi1000. Since treating the room I've had no need for the IB and it is no longer used at all for stereo listening. However, having recently installed a 1080p projector, pulldown screen and a networked Popcornhour to watch concert BR, DVD etc. I'm itching to get the IB back in the mix, but as the .1 in a 2.1 configuration.

Problem is if I use the stereo line-level outputs from the Popcornhour to feed the ATC preamp I've no way of getting the LFE content which I believe is only carried in the HDMI output (I presume this is the case for all media players, AVRs etc.).

So, after that long winded explanation my question is whether or not there is any way to access the LFE signal without resorting to installing an AVR (which would be problematic anyhow as my ATC preamp does not have an HT bypass)? The ideal solution would be some kind of processor that accepts HDMI input and can output stereo and LFE to a preamp - does such a beast exist?


----------



## gazoink (Apr 17, 2013)

The ATC preamp would be the big bottleneck. You need to bypass it and use an AVR or prepro to switch and decode audio from HDMI sources and apply system wide volume control. Basically, two separate systems, with input switching just ahead of the powered L/R speakers: "movie" vs "music"...etc. Of course replacing the ATC preamp with a AVR with pre-outs, or a pre-pro would make life easier because it would handle the two modes seamlessly, but you may not want to replace the ATC for some reason. 

Probably not what you want to hear, but the channel with the biggest contribution to the total mix is the center. Not that you're ignoring it with 2.1, but there's a lot to be gained from a real center, in practice, probably more than LFE in a system like yours with already extended bass. But the above solution would be one work-around.


----------

